# Losing fat while gaining muscle on Test Cycle?



## buddhaluv (Apr 13, 2011)

Would it be possible? If so, how?


----------



## stronger4ever (Apr 13, 2011)

Focus on one thing ans stick to it, you would be more successful at taking turns rather than trying to do everything at the same time.


----------



## Crank (Apr 13, 2011)

agreed!

cant build muscle without pigging out on good foods. that doesnt really help promote fat loss.


----------



## buddhaluv (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah i guess your right, I was just thinking that cuz I hear all this nonsense that losing fat on a bulk is really easy to achieve with the help of aas


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 13, 2011)

if it's not your first cycle then anavar may be of good use to you if you can fork over the $$

that's if your body fat isnt that high to begin with.


----------



## buddhaluv (Apr 13, 2011)

faawwk i guess thats outta the question. first cycle AND im broke . nvm just pretend this thread never happened


----------



## blergs. (Apr 13, 2011)

possible: yes how: diet/trianning


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 13, 2011)

t3/test together works good... good ole healthy diet and regular trips to the gym works wonders too.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 13, 2011)

Recomping is tough.  Gaining muscle and losing fat is also slow business, most likely slower than just bulking then cutting in turn.  We recommend Androhard for recomping because it is a highly androgenic substance (which helps with hardening/vascularity/promotes fat loss) as opposed to being highly anabolic.  The mild anabolic properties help with putting on a little muscle.

Bottom-line, imo, it's more fun to just bulk up for a while and then do "damage control" before the fat gets out of hand.


----------



## stronger4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe if its your first time with aas, or if you are severely undertrained. Either way its nothing dramatic. A fat person with 30 + bodyfat new to weight training is going to burn some fat by doing weight training while the muscles are going to respond to the new stimulus. But in the long term is nothing dramatic until the body gets used to training. Unless you have a perfect diet and perfect training is very unlikely its going to happen because you need to have all the variables set. We live in an unperfect world where sometimes training and dieting is not the only things we do(work, family, etc) and even if you have significantly excess time your best bet is going to be bulk and cut, of course bulk in a smart way and aim to maintain your body fat if possible. If you start being lean to begin with youre gonna be more successful. You're your most anabolic under 10% bf. Which means if you bulk being lean youre going to gain a bigger percentage of muscle compared to fat when bulking using aas. IF YOURE FAT, LOSE WEIGHT AND THEN TRY AAS. And keep it mind it doesn't do miracles, it only helps to speed up processes and recovery.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 14, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> Would it be possible? If so, how?




Absolutely.  I'm doing it right now.  The reason why it's happening for me is I'm not consuming 4500 calories a day, then again my goal isn't to put on 25# of mass on this particular cycle.


----------



## Testoman98 (Apr 14, 2011)

On my 2 cycles I did. Now I'm not talking about getting down into the singe digits in bf%, but it's noticable. Like everyone has said diet is key, but I also think it depends on how you react to test. I lean out a bit cause I don't bloat as much as others. On the other hand a good friend of mine bloats up, looses his hair, but yet he can run deca alone with no sides what so ever. Go figure


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Apr 14, 2011)

My cycle was test e and i lost 14 lbs  and leaned way up and had increase in strength, i ate 2500 calories a day clean and did no cardio, my buddy pigged out on same cycle did cardio and gained 15 lbs and very little strength gain


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 14, 2011)

it is more than possible to do both at same time.anyone who says that in order to bulk you have to pig out and eat like an escapee from a fat kid camp is either an ill-informed or stupid.bulking is not about just gorging on massive amounts of food and hitting the aas. since its a 1st cycle and you dont have alot of experience, eat a decent diet and use an no-brainer test+deca cycle. you will put on mass and as long as you work out hard and put in the work you will also lose alot of fat .did i also mention that cycle is not very expensive. just my .02


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2011)

With proper training, nutrition, recovery and drugs it can be done but you have to be very focused and consistant the whole blast. I dropped 29 lbs in the last 3 months and put on muscle mass but I hired a nutritionist and Im an expert on how to use steroids, not to mention, I train like a bulldozer...


----------



## tupin (Apr 15, 2011)

Just eat clean during your cycle. Do a little more cardio and you'll lose fat. Don't worry too much about getting too lean while you're bulking. Bulk first then you can always cut.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 15, 2011)

In terms of diet - think "lean bulk". You want some excess to if you're trying to build -sufficent carbs fuel muscle growth, protein provides the building material. Fat keeps things 'lubed'. Test will definitely promote lean muscle mass. It also converts to estrogen so you'll be getting some water retention - the amount depending on what ester your test is (e.g. prop will be less, enanth / cyp will be more). But keep in mind you need estrogen to build muscle, so don't throw in a heavy aromatase inhibitor if you want to grow.

Think also in terms of phases. Just because you got some test doesn't mean its going to produce your fantasy body overnight. Also sort of depends on where you are starting and what your supporting diet & training program are. If you are patient, w/ a slow, clean bulk and balls to the wall training (which the AAS will support, but still be sure to work w/ tight form & consistency), you can get the hypertrophy you are looking for with minmal fat gain. As mentioned, including a bit of cardio will also go a long way - e.g. 20 min /day.

And then when you're done, come off w/ a clean diet and maybe tweak your diet some for more of cutter to drop the water weight from the cycle and then dial in to tighten up.


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 15, 2011)

just work out hard use test e or c, workout hard, eat reasonable,work out hard.... if you get good at it add some deca. you arent a professional so theres no need to get o.c.d. bout what compound will retain more water ect. you will heal quicker,feel better and push yourself harder .simple fact


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm hoping to do the same. I'm going to be starting a cycle in the next month or so and I don't want to gain too much weight because I compete in powerlifting and I'm just hoping to lean out, gain a little weight, and get strong as hell.


----------

